# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Voor de 2e keer laten besnijden

## ikhier

Hallo, ik heb me een paar jaar geleden laten besnijden omdat alles toen wat te krap zat, veel pijn tijdens het vrijen. Na het herstel van de operatie heb ik nog een paar keer seks gehad zonder condoom en zonder problemen. Toen is het een paar jaar stil gebleven en bleef het bij masturberen. Heb nu sinds kort weer een relatie waar het op seksueel gebied niet helemaal lekker gaat, we vrijen met condoom alleen het gevoel is heel weinig. Voorhuid wat ik nog heb schuift in het condoom steeds over de eikel heen waardoor hij niet meer bloot ligt. Wat vroeger te strak zat zit nu weer te los. Zit er over na te denken om me toch weer te laten besnijden en dan gelijk hoog en strak of laag en strak.

Wie heeft er ervaring met dit probleem en is een hoge besnijdenis een goede keuze?

----------

